# Whew. Getting ready to be invaded here!



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I have Gotta B Kid N Susans Girl, Gotta B Kid N Salem, Gotta B Kid N Pucker Up + one wether and one buckling from Gotta B Kid N coming home along with 3 does from Rusty Repp including my Sugarglider doeling! (Finally! lol)
All next week- And three more does due. I am going to be so very very busy! 
And to make my birthday extra special- I am getting a Jupiter daughter shipped home in a few months! 
Next year is going to be Amazing. 

I can't wait to get all these children home and settled in!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! You've got some big plans happening!! :stars: Congrats on all the new additions...sound like some great genetics there. :thumb: 

...and we'll be needing pics when you get them home...don't forget. :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the coming additions! 
Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on all the new additions :applaud: Can't wait for pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very Nice! 

I'm stopping by Gingers place tomorrow on the way home from pick up my buckling from Tiny Starz. I have one doeling reserved from her (the black and white spotted baby out of Smart Angle) and I need to choose a second one. The one I'm thinking of getting is one of Salems daughters!  I'm so excited! I had a doeling from a local breeder (her parents came from Ginger), but she had to go back on her Mom til weaning because she wasn't taking the bottle very well. So I'll be starting my herd with 4....and I'm sure that number will grow rapidly lol.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=29464
Finally updated with some pictures!

Dixie I am glad you got one of Salem's girls, I am really looking forward to having future pictures of her as well!

I now have a Jupiter daughter, a Kingwood daughter, and a Tae Bo daughter... as well as 3 girls coming home on lease from another farm. Next show season is going to be Most awesome!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

woo hoo .. we be shoppin!!!!!


----------

